# SSL Zertifikate, CAs, Kosten



## shadowcast (7. Nov. 2014)

Morgen,

da meine Zertifikate in wenigen Wochen ablaufen, stehe ich aktuell wieder vor dem Thema, wie es weiter gehen soll. Welchen CA schenke ich für die kommenden Jahre mein Vertrauen und was habe ich für Ausgaben. Würde auch generell mal in die Runde fragen, wie Ihr das denn so macht, denn ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der sich hierzu Gedanken macht.

Aktuell nutze ich 2 Stück 2 Jahres OV Wildcard Zertifikate von StartSSL. Hierzu waren/sind die Identitäts- und Organisations-Validierung notwendig. Kostenpunkt für die 2 Validierungen waren/sind ca. 100€. Die Validierungen gelten 1 Jahr, in welchem man beliebig viele Zertifikate ausstellen kann. Class1 DV Zertifikate sind völlig kostenlos.
Für die Identitäsvalidierung wollen sie Personalausweis wie Führerschein, was durchaus auch wegen der 7 Jahre Speicherung in Konflikt mit dem DE Gesetz steht. Andererseits, wie sonst sollen sie die Angaben überprüfen. Ich hatte noch keine Identitäts- oder Organisationsvalidierung anderer CAs durchgemacht, kann dazu leider nichts sagen. Außer der Tatsache, dass die ja auch irgendwie die Richtigkeit sicherstellen müssen.

Ich vergleiche nun zum SSLMarket Anbieter, speziell RapidSSL und Thawte, die ja auch zu den günstigeren CAs gehören.
Bei RapidSSL gibts lediglich ein Wildcard DV für 160€. Auch diese laufen 2 Jahre. In meinem Fall, da ich 2 Stück benötige, wären das 320€, jedoch nur DV. Dem steht StartSSL gegenüber mit 50€, ebenfalls wenns nur DV sein soll, bzw. 100€ bei OV.

Für den direkten Vergleich kommt also nur das Thawte Wildcard für 2 Jahre in Frage. Hier kostet ein Zertifikat 500€. Also stehen real verglichen 1.000€ gegenüber 100€.

Woher kommt denn dieser enorme Unterschied? Ich denke wohl kaum, dass es an der Qualität des Zertifikats liegt. Denn Verschlüsselungstiefe ist bei beiden 256Bit und die Tiefe des Root-Zertifikats 2.048Bit. Also kann wohl kaum ein Qualitätsunterschied vorhanden sein. Eventuell die Browserakzeptanz. Damit hatte ich aber die vergangenen Jahren weder bei den Einen, noch bei den Anderen Probleme.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu, bzw. wie behandelt ihr das Thema? Eigentlich heißt es ja "never touch a running system". StartSSL hat sich in meinem Fall in den letzten 4 Jahren bewährt. Soll aber nicht heißen, sich nach so langer Zeit mal wieder Gedanken über das Thema zu machen.

Bin auf eure Antworten und Meinungen gespannt.
LG


----------



## bobbybackblech (7. Nov. 2014)

Ich schmeiss auch mal cheapssl in die Runde. Für ein OV Cert gehts ab rund 20 EUR pro Jahr los.
https://cheapsslsecurity.com/sslproducts/organizationvalidatedssl.html

Aber mich würde auch einmal generell der Unterschied zwischen bspw. Comodo, Rapid SSL, Thwate etc. interessieren. Denn SSL ist ja SSL oder nicht ?


----------



## nowayback (7. Nov. 2014)

Hi,

die günstigste Variante ist und bleibt StartSSL wenn man mehr als ein Zertifikat benötigt. Als Alternative kannst du z.B. über sslmarket.de ein Wildcard-Zertifikat - ausgestellt von rapidssl - für ~100€ im Jahr bekommen (bzw. ~75€ bei 4 Jahren Laufzeit).

Das Problem bei StartSSL hast du ja schon erkannt: Der neue Personalausweis darf nicht kopiert oder abfotografiert und weitergegeben werden. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein alter Personalausweis. Ich hatte da vor 3 Monaten ca. StartSSL auch drauf hingewiesen. Eine Lösung dafür gibts aber bisher nicht. 

Ich persönliche würde bei StartSSL bleiben, solange die gängigen Browser StartSSL vertrauen.


----------



## shadowcast (7. Nov. 2014)

Ein Vorteil wäre, zugegeben muss nicht unbedingt als "Vorteil" angesehen werden, dass wohl die Dokumente min. 7 Jahre gespeichert werden (steht laut Wikipedia auch bereits in Konflikt mit dem DE Gesetz)
Im aktuellen Fall könnte ich also Validieren lassen, ohne erneut Dokumente einzusenden. (Von StartSSL bestätigt) Lediglich die telefonische Validierung und die Kosten stünden an.
Wir werden auch nicht die Einzigen sein, die auf die Tatsache bereits hinweisen. Sofern sie den deutschen Markt nicht verlieren wollen, werden da bereits Wege existieren oder sind in Arbeit.

Ich muss auch gestehen, egal wann ich in den letzten Jahren irgendwelche Themen hatte, auf meine Emails hatte ich nach höchstens einer halben Stunde eine Antwort. Ich hab mich schon oft gefragt wie die das machen. Egal zu welcher Uhrzeit, da müssen ständig Leute an den Rechnern sitzen. Hat man keine Kommunikationsprobleme (Englisch) wird einem stets ohne Umwege geholfen.

Aber wie gesagt, sollte man auch mal etwas über den Tellerrand sehen, dass es Besseres/Günstigers/Optimaleres geben könnte. Wobei günstigeres mit Abstand bei dem speziellen Vergleich nicht der Fall ist.

CheapSSL hatte ich auch schon angesurft. Hier liegt das OV Thawte mit umgerechnet knappen 400€ schon etwas günstiger. Wäre in meinem Fall aber *2 immer noch 100€ gegenüber 800€.
Heftig diese Unterschiede. Und wir vergleichen hier die Günstigeren Varianten! Ein Symantec ist dann gleich mal bei 4.000€


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (27. Nov. 2014)

Hi,
schau dir mal die Angebote der PSW Group an: http://www.psw.net/ssl-zertifikate.cfm

Die haben langjährige Erfahrung, eine sehr gute Kundenbetreuung und gehen auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse der Kunden ein.


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Nov. 2014)

Schau dir mal icertificate GmbH an: https://icertificate.eu

Die machen ebenfalls gute Preise.


----------

